# 1969 amf roadmaster motorized bike



## JerryL (Mar 6, 2018)

Does anybody know the value of a 1969 Roadmaster motorized bike


----------



## rhenning (Mar 7, 2018)

Pictures please.  Without pictures some where between $0 and maybe $1,000,000.  Roger


----------



## bricycle (Mar 7, 2018)

Welcome to the CABE!
not nearly as much as a 1939 version. (they actually made one)


----------

